# Is she too skinny?



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I am always trying to keep weight on Ziva, she eats prey model raw and weighs 4#, she eats 5-6oz per day which is 8-10% of her weight, she is extremely active, always on the go and ALWAYS acts like she's starving to death. I can feel/see her hip bones and feel part of her spine. You can see her hip bones in picture #3. 
Here are some pictures:


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

It's kind of hard to tell from the pics due to the colour of the dog I think. I don't see any ribs, and I can't really see her spine, so I'm inclined to say she looks fine. You can notice her hips, but its hard to tell how much they are protruding. How old is she? If she is still young, it may just be a matter of her filling out. If not, I still don't think I'd worry about it. Since she is an active dog, it might not hurt to give her a little more food..but to be honest, I prefer super lean to over-weight!


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Th last picture you can see her waist, however I don't see ribs, hip bones or vertibre. So I'm going to say she looks good. People are so acustomed to seeing fat dogs when they see one that is the correct weight they think it is "skinny".


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree that it's a bit difficult to tell from the pictures. That being said, from what I can see she looks good!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry for the pictures, she literally WILL NOT hold still no matter what I bribe her with (that was liver treats)......she's such a goof, the only 'still' pictures I can get of her are when she FINALLY decides to take a break, and lays down lol.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

she looks fine to me.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She looks good to me. The last picture shows the nice hourglass figure I'd like to see on all dogs. She looks like she has good muscle tone and coverage as well. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> She looks good to me. The last picture shows the nice hourglass figure I'd like to see on all dogs. She looks like she has good muscle tone and coverage as well. I wouldn't worry about it.


Thank-you. The only thing that worries me is she has no padding over her hip bones at all. I think she's okay, but the hip bones do worry me. She does have really awesome muscle tone (thank-you RAW!) and she's a beautiful little girl, active as all get out!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

She looks good to me! I can feel Aspen's hip bones, ribs and spine. Super lean is the way to go!

I should take a picture of him when he gets a bath so everyone can see what he looks like underneath LOL!! I get so many comments about him being a bit overweight. It's all fluff!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Hadley said:


> It's kind of hard to tell from the pics due to the colour of the dog I think. I don't see any ribs, and I can't really see her spine, so I'm inclined to say she looks fine. You can notice her hips, but its hard to tell how much they are protruding. How old is she? If she is still young, it may just be a matter of her filling out. If not, I still don't think I'd worry about it. Since she is an active dog, it might not hurt to give her a little more food..but to be honest, I prefer super lean to over-weight!


 She is 14 months old. And yes she is super duper active. I'm just not sure she can eat much more as she gets 5-6oz per day already which is 8-10% of her weight.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> She is 14 months old. And yes she is super duper active. I'm just not sure she can eat much more as she gets 5-6oz per day already which is 8-10% of her weight.


No illness or issues that keep her from gaining weight?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Not that I know of, I'm planning on having her have a 'baseline' blood test to check all her functions here in the next month.

ETA: She has had Sarcoptic Mange, but it's pretty much gone away (on 3rd treatment).


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

She looks good to me. My Baylee always kept a waistline like that.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

She looks good to me too....Minnie has proven to me that some dogs are just naturally lean. Minnie has filled out more recently but I don't think she'll ever be a fat dog. Her hip bones still jut out a little bit and she eats quite a bit..... I feel like a lot of other dogs would be fat by now!

I guess we just have the supermodel dogs of the world.... ;-)


----------

